

Why would anyone spend bitcoins? - 2drew3
https://purse.io/blog/post/84922967188/why-would-anyone-spend-bitcoins/
&quot;Merchant adoption is not THE barrier to Bitcoin commerce - it’s the lack of incentive to spend.&quot;<p>Accepting Bitcoin from a merchant perspective is a brain dead decision. &quot;Save over 50% on your transaction costs&quot; is an easy sales pitch. Convincing people to spend bitcoins - that&#x27;s the real challenge.
======
2drew3
"Merchant adoption is not THE barrier to Bitcoin commerce - it’s the lack of
incentive to spend."

Merchants accepting Bitcoin is a brain dead decision. "How would you like to
save over 50% on payment processing?" is the easiest sales pitch around. The
real challenge is convincing Bitcoin holders to spend.

------
dublinben
This is an even greater hurdle to overcome now that spending a Bitcoin is a
taxable event. According to the IRS, precisely _which_ Bitcoin you spend has
significant consequences. Without fungiblity, Bitcoin is not a practical
currency.

~~~
mrkent
Applications that will automatically keep track of these events are on the
horizon. The cryptocurrency industry is still in its infancy.

------
masoneyewear
love what you guys are doing at purse.io. We plan on accepting bitcoin soon as
well!

